# wood shavings / wood Pellets



## thuruz (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been using wood shavings from Flamingo for my bunny now, when I got her I had a small bag of shavings from Vitakraft, and when I cleaned her cage she would run into the cage (I tried to keep her out of it while I cleaned btw) and jump around in it and dig in it and throw it all around, it was one happy bunny when I cleaned the cage, (is that normal when cleaning??) then I bought a big bag of shavings from Flamingo and then that behavior stopped (http://www.gaeludyr.is/nagdyravoerur-is/sag-4kg-56ltr.html)

Now i'm thinking about trying out the pellet kind. 
if anyone of you guys know some of this bedding types and can recommend or tell me if its no good (if you click the image you can see it better, I know the text is in icelandic but you can see the bags if you click the image)

number 1
http://www.gaeludyr.is/nagdyravoerur-is/undirlag-og-hreinlaeti/sagkoegglar-15kg-25l.html

number 2
http://www.gaeludyr.is/nagdyravoerur-is/carefresh-efni-i-baeli-fyrir-nagdyr-10-l.-poki.html

number 3
http://www.gaeludyr.is/nagdyravoerur-is/bomullarefni-i-baeli-fyrir-oell-nagdyr-20-l..html

and the shavings from vitakraft
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDM5WDMzMA==/z/rBoAAOxy4YdTRs3X/$_2.JPG

so, any recommendations? yay? nay?


----------



## bright_eyes (Jan 22, 2015)

Wood pellets are great for litter, just be sure your rabbit doesn't eat them and that none of the wood types used are toxic:

http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html


----------



## majorv (Jan 22, 2015)

It's hard to tell exactly what #3 is and the pictures are still pretty small, but I would go with the wood pellets or the Carefresh, if it were me.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 22, 2015)

I much prefer the pellets. Just be sure if they are the kind used for wood pellet stoves that they do not contain any accelerant.

The first link looks like regular pellets.


----------



## thuruz (Jan 26, 2015)

yeah I think i'm going to try the one in the first link


----------



## PaGal (Jan 26, 2015)

I use a layer of horse stall wood pellets. They are very absorbent. Thump pees a lot since he is a big bun and they do a great job. I also do not notice any urine smell. When they get wet they break down into a saw dust. I'm not crazy about it getting tracked through the cage so on top of this I place a layer of kiln dried pine shavings. Since they are kiln dried they are safe for buns. This combination works well for me. Both types of litter are inexpensive.

Digging in litter is a normal activity for rabbits. My male doesn't dig but my females take turns depending on their hormones. If you prefer your bun to not dig in a litter box then the best thing you could do is provide a dig box the bun can dig in. Fill it with paper or put a phone book with the outside covers removed.


----------

